# Will a booze weekend mess up all my hard work in the gym?



## Vince Hotwig (May 9, 2005)

:beer:

Hi guys,

I am new 2 the site, I thinks its great I have learn lots. Anyway I am going southend for the weekend, I know booze is not good for my training will a little bit b alright or shall i stay of it or on the j2o s lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

everyone need to relax now and again..a weekend wont ruin u but its not recommended!!.. i would say no alcohol if on oral steroids but if not its ok..maybe try and take some glutamin with ya and a good multi vit..i know ur gonna be drinkin hard and eatin sh1t but try and fit in a couple of good solid meals aswell as the kebab's and u'll be fine mate

oh and have a good weekend!!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the site!

Alcohol, certainly in excess, will damage progress. However, once in a while we all want/need to indulge ourselves. It's when you do it each day that it becomes a problem.

As long as you're happy with progress, don't feel bad about cheating on your diet or having a drink occasionally.

As that chump above says, don't drink if you're on orals though!


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

i drink every weekend, to be honest im out of control.

Il be awake from early friday morning, start drinking at about 7 that nite then stay awake till late sunday usualy with no food. Im not stupid i know im messing my body up especialy as i take ecstacy aswell.

I obviously have a problem and cant see a quick solution to stopping it so what im hoping to try and do is make about 3 weightgain drinks with protein and maybe get a couple of multi-vits in me aswell, do u think this would be ok?

Please no replies saying im stupid or what a **** head i am, i know that already!!

Its an addiction.


----------



## TUNAMASTER (Feb 25, 2005)

buddy i completely here what ya saying bout the drinkin, it is getting on top of me as well:thing that ****ees me off is that i spend time and effort in the week attempting to get myself into shape and by the weekend feel good and so go out and get propoer fked for three days. I woke up bout three hours ago having been drinkin since friday 1200 am/ to be fair i think i also think i have as problem which no vitamin tab or shake is going to solve


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Everyone needs to unwind once in a while. Ive learnt that being too strict can have adverse effects, so if i feel like i need to unwind, have a cheat day or the training is becoming like a chore........ I have time out. In my case, it does wonders for my clarity and morale.


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

i struggle to gain weight as it is so the little gains i do manage to make get lost at the weekend, i know i need more self discipline but to be honest i enjoy getting off my head.

Every weekend i tell myself just 1nite out and not so much drink +not as much ecstacy.

Come the weekend and its worse than the one before, the amount of ecstacy im taking is getting more and more every weekend. While i enjoy it i still know that its wrong and i can admit its an adiction.

Does anyone know the effects of ecstacy on the body apart from making u not want to eat?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

JohnyLee said:


> i
> 
> I obviously have a problem and cant see a quick solution to stopping it so what im hoping to try and do is make about 3 weightgain drinks with protein and maybe get a couple of multi-vits in me aswell, do u think this would be ok?
> 
> .


are u kiddin me mate... do a fewe shakes and that makes gettin fuked for 48hrs on E's and alcohol???

no mate u know u have an addiction so do something about it.. go camping for the weekend with no booze and no drugs with some family or close mate to show u u can live without drugs and drink....



> i struggle to gain weight as it is so the little gains i do manage to make get lost at the weekend


coz u dont eat at the weekends and take E mate

But really mate sort it out


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

DB said:


> are u kiddin me mate... do a fewe shakes and that makes gettin fuked for 48hrs on E's and alcohol???
> 
> no mate u know u have an addiction so do something about it.. go camping for the weekend with no booze and no drugs with some family or close mate to show u u can live without drugs and drink....
> 
> ...


I know what your saying is right but its not that easy mate, i need to change my whole lifestyle and job. Im a DJ u see so im around people that are gonna take E's and to be fair i do enjoy it. I guess i just need to cut down quite a bit and try eat more while i am doing what i do.

As for going camping mate, me and my girlfreind (she dont take drugs) have recently been talking of camping when it gets warmer.

Iv done it for too long and am serious about making a change, id rather be fit and healthy and look muscular than look like im about to drop dead:eek:


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Drugs and sh*t are soooo not the way forward.

Do you train???

Why dont you go to see a specific coucilor who can help with your drug abuse, or get help from your GP. Maybe a social group help with drug addictions also. Just a thought.

You really need to sort yourself out Mate, before it gets out of hand. Surely as your GF does not do drugs, does this not spur you on to quit as one day she may leave you because of it, or on the other hand you may not wake up one Sunday morning from an overdose etc.

Think about it!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Drugs and sh*t are soooo not the way forward.
> 
> Do you train???
> 
> ...


i agree with Lauren mate. Your local NHS will have either a CAT or DAT team (Community addiction Team or Drug Action Team) these places are confidential and dont judge you i know i use them quite often to refer some of our kids who have sniff problems. The best thing to do mate is sort it out before it gets a grip ive seen my mate die in front of me through the E's luckily they brought him round but its not a nice sight mate believe me.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Mate i used to do pills too (and a few other things to extremes too), all my mates used to do them. I did a ridiculous amount for my first time. Continually did them week after week in stupid amounts too, eventually i realised that it was messing my head up so i packed it in, all my mates were calling me a shambles and that for quitting but i knew it was the right thing to do, my body, my choice. F*ck everyone else mate, f*ck the fact your mates do it just get on with it, its your life man.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Ive gotta admit i used to be a sucka for the ol' Bruce Lee's, dancing like a complete t!t and lookin like this >>>>>>  at Wigan Pier etc! Ive calmed down alot as ive got older Ive just lost interest in them . Bit sad when i look back it now. Anyway, theyre cheap and crap nowadays, bring back the mid 90's batch!!   lol jk


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Drugs and sh*t are soooo not the way forward.
> 
> Do you train???
> 
> ...


I know its out of hand and iv made a 1st step today by going to my GP who is refering me to someone, il be honest though when i say i dont intend on quitting completely as i do like it. I just want to try get a bit of self control so i dont take the silly amounts im taking.

I suppose i sound like im contradicting myself really by saying what im saying.


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Cap said:


> Mate i used to do pills too (and a few other things to extremes too), all my mates used to do them. I did a ridiculous amount for my first time. Continually did them week after week in stupid amounts too, eventually i realised that it was messing my head up so i packed it in, all my mates were calling me a shambles and that for quitting but i knew it was the right thing to do, my body, my choice. F*ck everyone else mate, f*ck the fact your mates do it just get on with it, its your life man.


Its not about doing it cos my mates do, i know iv probably come accross as though thats the reason but its not. On and of iv been doing it 10yrs now and some nites iv gone out on my own and taken a few.

I actually enjoy them its just im worried about the amounts i do in a weekend.


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

sweet_FA said:


> Ive gotta admit i used to be a sucka for the ol' Bruce Lee's, dancing like a complete t!t and lookin like this >>>>>>  at Wigan Pier etc! Ive calmed down alot as ive got older Ive just lost interest in them . Bit sad when i look back it now. Anyway, theyre cheap and crap nowadays, bring back the mid 90's batch!!   lol jk


Iv been to wigan pier a few times, its now run by jumped up little kids wanting to fight for no reason.

As for being cheap and crap, i think thats my problem.

Im doing about 15-20 in a weekend and like u say about the 90's batch, id be dead if i took that many back then when they were real ECSTACY.

The bottom line is i need to grow up, get a bit more self discipline and do it in moderation.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> know its out of hand and iv made a 1st step today by going to my GP who is refering me to someone


Well it sounds as if you are doing something about it, my GF uses ecstasy now and again and I hate it, shes like a different person when she is pilling and that really ****es me off.

Seriously mate, get the fcuk off that sh1t it will only fcuk you up in the long run.

Jock


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

JohnyLee said:


> Iv been to wigan pier a few times, its now run by jumped up little kids wanting to fight for no reason.
> 
> As for being cheap and crap, i think thats my problem.
> 
> ...


mate if you feel you need to do it then just do it mate, just quit. I used to enjoy doing them and i quit when i was really enjoying them, your better off without them man, 15-20 a weekend? that was the kind of numbers my mates were on man, i bet your head feels f*cked after that lot mate!


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Thats where my problem is mate, i enjoy feeling ****ed up and doing the silly things i do.

Im going out this weekend but im determined to only go out saturday take about 3 maybe less and go home about 3am. That way come sunday il feel fresh and go see my mates who will have been at it since friday and then maybe il realise its not all that good after all.

When i start training properly il be posting a journal up here with before and after pics, as soon as i see my gains i know it will keep me focused on staying healthy.


----------



## Vince Hotwig (May 9, 2005)

Cheers guy for the advise on my booze weekend not had boozes a month getting rid of the beer belly big time thanks


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

JohnyLee said:


> Iv been to wigan pier a few times, its now run by jumped up little kids wanting to fight for no reason.
> 
> As for being cheap and crap, i think thats my problem.
> 
> ...


Im there tommorow night first time in yrs with a bunch of gym buddies!! Might even spoil meself with a few Gary Abletts!!  lol


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

its been a while since iv been, lastnite (friday) was the first friday since xmas iv stayed in. Im out 2nite but hoping to keep it a simple night if u know what i mean. Im off to maximes in 2weeks, u ever been there?


----------

